# Here's the Amps



## CrazyChester (Oct 10, 2007)

All but 4 of my amps. Sorry I just couldn't resist. These are my Blonds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2007)

i need more amps.


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 11, 2007)

I ought to daisy chain all of them and blow out the windows. My favorite amp isn't in the picture. Its a 1956 Fender Tweed Bassman. I used to work at a music store and picked it up from a trade in. Bought it for a $135.


----------

